# do i need to get a new passport?



## k33na (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone! 


I got married on May 13, 2011. I would like to know if I need to have my passport changed so I could use my husband's last name. Currently my passport shows my maiden name, is it still valid? We will be lodging an application for spouse visa this month. I had my medical check done on 15.6.2011 and the passport i used was my current one where my maiden name appears. Please advise?

Thanks!


----------



## pinay (Jan 25, 2011)

i applied using my passport issued in my maiden name...then after i got my new passport..i just updated the info i submitted...it is perfectly fine to use your passport as long as is not yet expired



k33na said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I got married on May 13, 2011. I would like to know if I need to have my passport changed so I could use my husband's last name. Currently my passport shows my maiden name, is it still valid? We will be lodging an application for spouse visa this month. I had my medical check done on 15.6.2011 and the passport i used was my current one where my maiden name appears. Please advise?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## k33na (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the info pinay


----------



## georgecombey (Mar 17, 2011)

k33na said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I got married on May 13, 2011. I would like to know if I need to have my passport changed so I could use my husband's last name. Currently my passport shows my maiden name, is it still valid? We will be lodging an application for spouse visa this month. I had my medical check done on 15.6.2011 and the passport i used was my current one where my maiden name appears. Please advise?
> 
> Thanks!


It is still valid as long as it is not yet expired and even if it still uses your maiden name.


----------



## k33na (Mar 30, 2011)

georgecombey said:


> It is still valid as long as it is not yet expired and even if it still uses your maiden name.


thanks georgecombey!


----------



## ayen014 (May 26, 2011)

k33na said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I got married on May 13, 2011. I would like to know if I need to have my passport changed so I could use my husband's last name. Currently my passport shows my maiden name, is it still valid? We will be lodging an application for spouse visa this month. I had my medical check done on 15.6.2011 and the passport i used was my current one where my maiden name appears. Please advise?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi again k33na.. What a coincidence really..  Just read through ur other posts.. Also got married last may 14,2011.. lolz! wondered about my maiden name as well but I used my old passport when i applied just planning on replacing them with my husbands surname after the grant and we'll prob do that in au coz its a bit too slow with the processing here at the dfa... Where r u residing in au by the way?


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

This is great info thread, thanks got this. I was wondering about it for quite sometime. Got my answer, thanks very much...


----------



## jaxs (Mar 18, 2012)

I got married last August and had 9 years left on my passport , so I rang Australia house and they told me your passport had to be same name as the name your spouse lodged application so if he lodged in ure new married name then your passport has to match !! Do I have just got another passport gutted coz I only got the other last year !! Hope that helps !! X


----------



## MissPhilippines62 (Mar 12, 2014)

May I please ask for an advice concerning my passport. I have my passport renewed last 2011 and on 2012, my annulment was granted. Will I have to renew my passport before lodging a Prospective Marriage Visa to my maiden name?


----------



## Ladyjane (Apr 27, 2014)

jaxs said:


> I got married last August and had 9 years left on my passport , so I rang Australia house and they told me your passport had to be same name as the name your spouse lodged application so if he lodged in ure new married name then your passport has to match !! Do I have just got another passport gutted coz I only got the other last year !! Hope that helps !! X


When you lodged your application you could have just lodged it using the same information in your previous passport so you could continue using it and not have to get new passport. You can then amend the passport upon renewal.


----------

